

Amazon's battle with sales tax - forgingahead
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904772304576468753564916130.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
FluidDjango
WSJ paywall.

Google search on "amazon's battle with sales tax" shows that several media
outlets have published articles with this title. So, wsj, what's so valuable
about _yours_?

Until someone can provide an enticing tl;dr from behind the _paywall_ (and
indicating a significant addition to the years of analysis that already
occurred about this phenomenon), I'll be declining to contribute to Rupert's
NewsCorp.

